# S.C.T. biceps and abdominals



## Lionzebra (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi,

I am looking forward to learning from this forum.

I practise Static Contraction Training.

I cannot increase bicep strenght, I have tried bicep curl from 90 degrees in power rack. How do I make progress.
How do I train abdominals. I do not have pulley or machine.

Yours sincerely,
Lionzebra.


----------



## GearHead40 (Dec 20, 2015)

Are you feeling the burn...?

Are you holding for 7 seconds...? 

...


----------

